# Smoked Dutch Oven Mac and Cheese



## mitchetb (Nov 4, 2014)

Trying again.  :)













2014-11-01 15.06.22.jpg



__ mitchetb
__ Nov 2, 2014


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm...that looks tasty!!! Nice crusted cheese on top...ah, man...OK, care to share the recipe? I'd like to hit this one.

Eric


----------



## mitchetb (Nov 6, 2014)

Smoked Dutch Oven Macaroni and Cheese 

Ingredients:

1 lb. bacon

1 lb. elbow noodles

12 oz. shredded sharp cheddar cheese  

5 oz. shredded parmesan (Sargento)

8 oz. shredded 4 Italian cheeses (Sargento)

1 stick of butter

1 qt. milk

Salt and pepper

Olive oil

Directions:

1.       Cook, cool, and crumble bacon.   Set aside.

2.       Boil noodles until just done (They will be cooking more in the oven).  

3.       Coat Dutch oven with olive oil and line with parchment paper.

4.       Build three layers: (divide ingredients) noodles, salt, pepper, butter, shredded cheese, bacon, “repeat”, ending with cheese on top.

5.       Pour milk into Dutch oven.

6.       Smoke uncovered at 225[sup]o[/sup] for approximately 3 hours.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah, with bacon...this sounds delicious...thanks for sharing!!!

Eric


----------



## lemmy (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracias for the recipe, amigo!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 22, 2014)

The parchment paper being the non-stick layer? Part of the fun is scraping bits of cheese from the bottom of the DO.

Must try the recipe...rarely see Mac and cheese without american "cheese".


----------



## mitchetb (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, the DO is fairly new so I wanted to build up the seasoning a bit more before the cheese scraping fun.

A lot of opportunity to make this one your own with your favorite cheeses and smoking wood.  I substituted the parmesan and 4 Italian cheese for Velveeta in the original recipe and added bacon from another recipe. I smoked with hickory for all three hours.  Next time I might use a milder smoke or not use smoke the entire 3 hour bake.

Hard to go too wrong with this comfort food.


----------

